# Avia B534



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## imalko (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2016)

Always loved the look of that plane.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2017)

Bulgarian airforce note camo bottom airplane


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Avia B-534, Flugzeuge vor Halle 3, Fliegerhorst Göppingen, d | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug airplane aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug airplane aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

Foto: Deutsches Beute Flugzeug Doppeldecker Tschechische Maschine Avia Kennung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

Foto Tschechoslowakische Luftwaffe: Jagdflugzeug tip Avia Bk.534 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

WWII Avia B-534 Doppeldecker Jagdflugzeug Foto Deutsche Wehrmacht Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2020)

It always looked like a hot rod to me, great pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

F84 Spišská Nová Ves slowakische Avia B-534 Flugzeuge Kennung Balkenkreuz plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Foto Repro kein Zeitgenössisches original Beute Flugzeug Tschechien Avia B 534 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Doppeldecker, Schulungsflugzeug, Nahaufnahme, e | eBay

KC+FV

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Schulungsflugzeug, Doppeldecker, b | eBay

see #32

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Schulungsflugzeug, Doppeldecker, a | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

B307 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug Avia Tschechien super technik Motiv | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2022)

Modified hood by Luftwaffe captured beute












S780 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ar66 He70 Bruch bei Winter Start | eBay
S783 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ar66 He70 Start crash seltene Ansicht | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)

It's a modified Avia B.534 of the first series. Actually the teardrop canopy isn't the German/Luftwaffe invention/modification. The cockpit hood was designed by F. Novotny in 1936 for the first, second and third series of the Avia B.534 to attach it without any main changes to the airframe . It wasn't used by the Czechoslovak AF. The hoods were attached by Germans after seizing of the Czechoslovakia.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

